# Pine Shavings for bedding



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello... I am prepping for my first two goats that I'm getting mid-month.... I had my hubby by pine shavings at the farm store b/c they were on sell -- now I am wondering if they are safe? Maybe I'm parnoid but I recall some pines not being safe for goats.... :shrug: 

Christie


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

Chrisite,
You may be thinking of goats EATING pine trees. Some folks have reported that eating the needles has caused their goats to abort. Pine shavings are not the issue. We use pine shavings all the time for bedding. We also let ours eat pine trees, but they have access year round. We never had any issues, in fact they love to eat pine leaves/branches. I think the problem with pine needles upsetting the goats system happens when folks give their dried up Christmas trees to the goats after the Holidays.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I used straw as it was easier to get off the babies and the Mom. I watched a friends doe have hers with shavings and they were stuck to everything. Mom was a mess and so were the babies. I definately think straw is the way to go for me. I have not had any problems with using pine shavings for their bedding when not kidding. It is all I have used for 6 years. I have had the goats for that long but just started having babies.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

The Ponderosa Pine can cause goats to abort....


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Pine shavings are nice smelling, but they are very messy. I use straw in the winter, but in the summer it holds moisture and gets yucky too fast. This year I'm using a wood pellet product called 'Woody Pet'. It costs the same as straw or shavings. As the pellets absorb moisture they fluff up into saw dust and keep on absorbing. It is pretty easy to rake out the poops too (not so with shavings) Also, it controls oder, no more need for lime.


----------

